# Onglet aux échalotes



## Lingard

*Onglet aux échalotes *(Por favor: repetir la pregunta/frase/palabra/expresión *dentro del mensaje*. Gracias)

¿Significado en español?


----------



## Maikel

Es una receta canadiense. Y se escribe _Onglet aux_ _échalotes. _
Es una especie de guiso de carne de ternera con chalotas.
No sé exactamente su equivalencia en español.


----------



## Lingard

Hola, hola (perdón, fui demasiado parco en mi anterior):
Tengo un problema con ambas respuestas, Maikel y Paquit&. Entiendo que es un platillo, francés y canadiense, con chalotas y carne de ternera. Pero, ¿cómo voy con el carnicero a pedirle la pieza específica de carne de ternera que necesito?
Gracias...


----------



## chics

Mira en el 11, es una parte (¿cerca?) del lomo, al final y por debajo. Pero los cortes no se hacen igual en todos los países, no sé si en Méjico hay un nombre para eso...

He encontrado un dibujito _equivalente_ en castellano ¿le suena a alguien _palanca_? 
Y otro que no se parece en nada, ¿la _babilla_ será la _bavette_?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¡Ay! ¿Por qué estaremos montando una recopilación de glosarios franceses, españoles, y bilingües si nadie busca allí?

Mirad aquí:
http://www.interviandes.com/interviandes/decoupe/2-71.html

Bisous,

Gévy
Añado el enlace más general del sitio web citado:
http://www.interviandes.com/interviandes/decoupe/recherche.html


----------



## Maikel

Gracias Gévy por la ayuda. Ahora sé que onglet es solomillo de ternera


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Pues yo que creía que *solomillo *era *filet*, el nº 6 del excelente dibujo de *Chics*, justo por encima del *onglet*...!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

L'onglet y le filet se traducen ambos por solomillo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No digo que *onglet *y *filet *no se traduzcan por solomillo, que ya sé que sí (por cierto, también hay quién traduce solomillo por *aloyau*). Lo que quiero decir, con toda humildad, es que creo que esa traducción no es correcta. 

  En este documento del *Bureau des signes de qualité et de l’agriculture biologique*, perteneciente al Ministerio de Agricultura francés, se denomina al *onglet *_diaphragma pars lumbaris_ y al filet _psoas_ (al pie de la pág. 30: Maturation), distinguiendo claramente el uno del otro. Por lo tanto, se trata de dos tipos de carnes diferentes. 
Estoy seguro que, salvando las distancias del lenguaje, las vacas españolas también gozan de esa característica. 
Lamento no saber cómo los carniceros españoles llaman  al *onglet*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Ya he añadido en mi otro mensaje el enlace de búsqueda del sitio de despiece de carne.

La forma de cortar la carne no es igual de un país a otro, no se encuentran en el mercado exactamente los mismos trozos de carne. Puede simplemente que desglosemos en Francia más que en España lo que corresponde cada parte. No lo sé.

Pero es lo que parece, pues si recapitulamos:

Solomillo = 1. Onglet; 2. Filet; 3. Aloyau

El 1 y el 2 están a continuación el uno del otro. Pero el 3 está en otra parte distinta del animal.

El solomillo: 
http://www.portalgastronomico.com/El_Rebost/Carnes/Bovino/Solomillo.htm

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, *Gévy*, de que la forma de cortar la carne puede variar de una región a otra (mi mujer dice que de un carnicero a otro...). Lo que no puede variar son las piezas de carne: la musculatura de una vaca francesa y la de una española son exactamente iguales (bueno, la de la española puede ser un poco más delgada...).

Para mí, *filet *fue *solomillo *toda la vida. El *aloyau *que algunos traducen por solomillo es el *lomo*, es decir la parte del cuarto trasero en el que, entre otras bondades, está alojado el solomillo.

En cuanto al onglet que aparece en el extraordinario enlace que nos muestras, *Gévy*, fíjate que, además de no parecerse en nada al solomillo que tú misma nos muestras, está considerado aquí como *abats*, es decir *despojos *(aunque ellos le digan menudos), nada más lejos del preciado solomillo, pese a que también pertenezca al cuarto trasero...

Finalmente, en el 2.71 de la misma página, es decir el *onglet*, en español le llaman *solomillo de pulmón*...

De esta me hago vegetariano


----------



## jocelyn70

se llama solomillo del pulmón, Para ayudar aun más a tu carnicero el solomillo de pulmón se encuentra atado a la última costilla y a la columna vertebral al lado de los riñones y va colgado. Tiene vagamente la forma de una " V ". 
jocelyn


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy de acuerdo con Víctor.


> Lamento no saber cómo los carniceros españoles llaman  al *onglet*.


Yo tampoco sé cómo se llama; lo que sí sé es que cuando en el restaurante te proponen onglet, es carne de vaca, muy distinta de lo que se conoce como solomillo a secas.
Parece que se llama* solomillo de pulmón* como lo dice jocelyn a quie deseamos la bienvenida.
Mirad este *enlace*, aunque en inglés es de gran interés.
Es mi plato preferido...sin patatas porque engordan.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Salvo error por mi parte, se trata de lo que en mi carnicería se vende bajo el nombre de *solomillo del carnicero*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Très intéressant; ça doit être savoureux. En France nous avons aussi la fameuse *pièce du boucher* qui suivant les cas est de la hampe, de la poire, de l' araignée ou de l'onglet. Mais le plus souvent c'est de l'araignée.


----------



## jocelyn70

Hola/bonjour a todos,

Este corte de carne no se trabaja mucho aquí en España (onglet/solomillo del pulmón). Hay que reconocer que tampoco se encuentra muy a menudo en las carnicerías francesas. Muchas veces es mejor encargarlo a su carnicero con unos días de antelación (es que el "pedazo" ni alcanza 1kg lo que comparado al peso total de carne que produce una vaca esto representa…..nada).

*** Le bavardage se fait par messagerie privée.
Gévy (modératrice) 

A la atención de Chic y Lingard (VIVA MEXICO !!!!), en México se llama (según mi mujer Poblana) "Arrachera" y no hace falta ahora que les diga que son muy populares en el Norte de la Republica. Matizaré sin embargo que las arracheras que me comí allá no eran las mismas que me comía en Francia (creo que la preparación lo explica ante todo ya que el corte era muy similar) PERO EN AMBOS CASOS, eran SOBROSISIMAS !!!! Para mi media naranja, no hay duda: arrachera = Onglet = solomillo del pulmón !!

Gracias por la bienvenida !!

Jocelyn


----------



## Lingard

¡Ah, pues ésa si es nueva para mí, Jocelyn70!

Siempre había pensado que la arrachera (que, según entiendo, es lo que los argentinos llaman "entraña") es el diafragma del animal, esto es, el músculo que separa la cavidad torácica de la abdominal.

Esta nueva interpretación abre otra avenida de pensamiento en este ya añejo thread.

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Lingard said:


> ¡Ah, pues ésa si es nueva para mí, Jocelyn70!
> 
> Siempre había pensado que la arrachera (que, según entiendo, es lo que los argentinos llaman "entraña") es el diafragma del animal, esto es, el músculo que separa la cavidad torácica de la abdominal.
> 
> Esta nueva interpretación abre otra avenida de pensamiento en este ya añejo thread.
> 
> Gracias.


 
El diafragma del vacuno por aquí se conoce como "entrécula". Es una pieza roja, tierna y sabrosa, difícil de conseguir si no se tiene cierta influencia con el carnicero. Porque se la reserva para él.

Creo que se trata de la misma pieza que llaman solomillo de carnicero.


----------



## GURB

Hola
On avance, on avance! Cependant ce morceau "entrécula" (on en apprend tous les jours) est de *la hampe* (toujours très fine) et non de l'onglet. Mais il fait bien partie des "pièces du boucher".
Bon appétit.


----------



## Pinairun

Merci, Gurb.
On apprend toujours...

Salut


----------



## galizano

Bonsoir

Etant frontalier avec l'espagne, je m'y rends souvent pour faire quelques achats. La boucherie étant surtout fréquentée par des français, celle-ci a donc traduit les différents morceaux qu'on peut y trouver dans les deux langues. En ce qui concerne l'onglet, on peut lire comme équivalent, entrécula.
Voir le lien ci-joint. La photo est très parlante et correspond au morceau qui nous occupe.
La Entrécula


----------

